# Ford Tw15 hydraulic issues



## Jamess123452001 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi I was hoping you guys could help me diagnose a hydraulic issue with a ford TW15. Its approx a 1988 model. All the local mechanics are young guys and they haven't worked on Tw's much and apparently they have a different hydraulic system to the other older models. 

Basically it wont do much with the spools. if I lift a mower up it will go up a bit then stop and maybe go back down a bit then up a bit more then down a bit, and so on. Eventually the implement will lift just very slowly and going back down inbetween.
I have tried all 4 spools and the same problem. New filters and oil level checked.

Another implement I tried it on was a pipe reeler. So while the pipes were reeling in they would go normal speed then slow down to a crawl for a few seconds then speed back up and so on.

I suspect oil is passing somewhere or a valve is sticking but any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I believe that was an open center with about a 15 or 20 gpm pump at about 2500 psi.
Have you done a pressure and flow test from the remotes.
Does the 3 point work and lift properly.


----------



## Jamess123452001 (Jun 29, 2020)

LouNY said:


> I believe that was an open center with about a 15 or 20 gpm pump at about 2500 psi.
> Have you done a pressure and flow test from the remotes.
> Does the 3 point work and lift properly.


Thanks for the reply. The mechanic told me the pressure was good but the flow was not tested. Not sure what the pressure actually was, he just said it was fine. Yes the 3 poimt linkage seems to work just fine.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The TW's are still mechanically operated remotes aren't they?
As I understand from your first post you have 4 remotes on your tractor,
do all four levers have a float detent?
Or are they all spring to center with no detents?


----------

